# Looking for Players



## Kastil (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm currently looking for players to flush out my Friday night 3.5e D&D homebrew game.  We play from 8:30-11PM EST, sometimes longer depending on the flow of the game or combat.

I use AOL/AIM chat rooms for the actual games and information on the world/game may be found by clicking the links in my sig.

Please email me at willowandwind@aol.com if you are interested or would like more details.


----------

